# Easton EC90 SL vs. the SLX



## Bikbldr (Mar 31, 2005)

I am wondering if the difference is just weight or weight and strength. I can get a deal on either so the price is not too much of a worry just about 50 bucks difference. I weigh 185 lbs, and so I am not lightest guy, but I am not fat either. I could not find much data on any weight limits on either. I ride an Alpha Q EX fork right now, and it has been great. 

One would think that the SL fork would be a little stronger, but maybe the SLX is strong enough? I am not a racer, although I will be doing a triathlon on it this summer. Otherwise I just put on about 1500 miles a year on this particular bike and want it to be light and ride well. 

I did a search and did not come up with much


----------



## toothless (Mar 29, 2004)

I weight 225 and have an SLX. I think it is not strong enough. Any kind of hard sprint and it feels like a noodle.


----------



## smsunman805 (Jan 19, 2005)

I have an SLX and weigh about 165. I've raced on this thing, used it on real cobbles
(w/baby heads too) dirt roads, you name it. My teammate has the same bike, he has more
miles than me on that sucker, and has put it through similar trials. So go with the SLX. 
Yea, I know what you are probably getting it for, ridiculous price right?


----------



## Bikbldr (Mar 31, 2005)

smsunman805 said:


> I have an SLX and weigh about 165. I've raced on this thing, used it on real cobbles
> (w/baby heads too) dirt roads, you name it. My teammate has the same bike, he has more
> miles than me on that sucker, and has put it through similar trials. So go with the SLX.
> Yea, I know what you are probably getting it for, ridiculous price right?



I am getting a new frame and as a part of that deal, the builder is giving me cost on one of several forks, either Easton or Reynolds. I thought I would go with Easton this time around. So yes it is a "rediculous" price, but I have to buy a custom frame him to get that price. 

I am not the most experienced person regarding road forks, my background is mostly mtb until recently. The Alpha Q Ex fork was my first decent quality carbon fork. I can tell if something is flexy though. But if the flex is in the right direction, then it doesn't bug me. I went back to a rigid fork on my mtb last year and it flexes in all the right places and not enough to scare me.


----------

